# desinstalar gnome

## johpunk

bueno resulta que instale gentoo desde live cd e instala por defecto gnome entonces yo uso kde y me gustaria saber si hay alguna forma de desinstalar gnome via emerge o si existe alguna aplicacion similar a el synaptic que trae debian para desistalar aplicaciones la idea en si es borrar gnome eceptuando librerias que necesito que si para el amule pidgin y cosas asi por el estilo, mejor dicho quitar lo que no uso alguna idea   :Idea: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Todos los ebuilds instalados quedan registrados en /var/lib/portage/world.

Ese archivo es de texto plano, si lo editás y eliminás lo que te interesa desisntalar, luego:

```
emerge -p --depclean
```

Eliminará los paquetes y las dependencias que no sean necesarias. La opción -p es por "pretend", luego de examinar la lista de paquetes a eliminar, el mismo comando sin -p lleva a cabo la acción.

Salud!

----------

## Coghan

No te olvides de quitar 'gnome' de tus USE en /etc/make.conf

----------

## kropotkin

Yo te recomendaría lo siguiente:

quitar la use gnome

reemerger todo los paquetes que usaban la use gnome emerge -uDavN world

luego vendría bien un emerge --depclean

con eso debiera estar removido gnome casi en su totalidad.

también podrías hacer algo un poco drástico como eix -C -I gnome | grep "\[I\]" | awk '{print $2}' | xargs emerge -C

con eso removerías cualquier paquete instalado que en su nombre contenga la palabra gnome   :Wink: 

PD: por que usar pidgin si se puede usar kopete  :Smile:  ?

pd2: también podrías instalar mldonkey y manejarlo con kmldonkey  :Smile: 

----------

## abecedarix

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Todos los ebuilds instalados quedan registrados en /var/lib/portage/world.
> 
> Ese archivo es de texto plano, si lo editás y eliminás lo que te interesa desisntalar, luego:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ganas un poquillo de tiempo usando -av (preguntar, mostrando paquetes) que con -p, en mi opinión.

----------

## JotaCE

y que pasaria si derechamente 

```
# emerge --unmerge gnome
```

y luego 

de /etc/make.conf quitar USE=".... gtk gnome....."

y por ultimo 

```
# emerge --depclean 
```

suena algo radical no?

----------

## johpunk

con tal de que al hacer eso no se lleve el gdm y deje de funcionar las aplicaciones como pidgin etc que tengo instaladas pues todo bien! entonces con cual de esas recomendaciones seria la mas aconsejable?

----------

## i92guboj

No tengo ni idea de qué es lo que instala el instalador. Así que no tengo ni idea de qué es lo que tienes instalado, y difícilmente podría decirte qué debes desinstalar.

Si no vas a usar gnome, usar el flag "-gnome" es una buena idea. Tras ponerlo usar emerge "-uDvN world" para recompilar los programas que se vean afectados por esto. Tras esto, usa "emerge --ask --depclean" para limpiar dependencias.

Al terminar esto, tendrás que decidir tú mismo a mano los paquetes que quieres desinstalar. Si gnome se emergió completo con emerge gnome, entonces desinstala gnome, y luego repite emerge --ask --depclean para quitar dependencias. El método más sano es ese: ir quitando los paquetes que no te interesen y luego depclean. Puedes echar un vistazo en tu /var/lib/portage/world para saber los paquetes que tienes instalados. Las dependencias no salen en dicho fichero, pero eso no debería ser problema.

Los programas gtk que tengas seguirán funcionando mientras tengas las dependencias que necesitan.

EDIT: no se pidgin, pero gdm requiere todo gnome para funcionar, básicamente, porque depende de nautilus y gnome-vfs. al menos la última vez que miré era así. Por tanto, poca cosa vas a poder quitar si usas gdm.

----------

## esteban_conde

No se hasta que punto le afectaria a tu ordenador instalar KDE si quitar gnome, a mi me va perfectamente con los dos instalados, aunque debo decir que KDE se me desfasa un poco ya que siempre entro en gnome, pero puedo entrar en kde desde gdm si lo deseo sin ningun problema.

----------

## i92guboj

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> No se hasta que punto le afectaria a tu ordenador instalar KDE si quitar gnome, a mi me va perfectamente con los dos instalados, aunque debo decir que KDE se me desfasa un poco ya que siempre entro en gnome, pero puedo entrar en kde desde gdm si lo deseo sin ningun problema.

 

No le afectaría en absoluto. Lo que se cargue va a depender de los programas que use, nada más. El hecho de tener algo en el disco duro no es un problema, a no ser que te quedes sin espacio, claro  :Razz: 

Eso de "solo qt" o "solo gtk" para aumentar el rendimiento tiene más de mito que de realidad.

----------

## johpunk

bueno e echo lo siguiente hise un emerge -s gnome y fui eliminando uno por uno no tube problema con gdm pero por alguna razon y esto me paso en debian que se me desabilitaron los botones reiniciar y apagar de kde y esto se soluciona borrando gdm e instalando kdm pero no me lo deja instalar dice que el paquete esta bloqueado :

!!! Error: the =kde-base/kopete-3.5* package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

por otro lado ejecute emerge -uDavN world y no termina por lo siguiente :

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *   x-modular.eclass, line  348:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *   x-modular.eclass, line  343:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package www-client/opera-9.25:

 * For localized language files take a look at:

 *  http://www.opera.com/download/languagefiles/index.dml

 *

 * To use the spellchecker (USE=spell) for non-English simply do

 * $ emerge app-dicts/aspell-[your language].

 * Messages for package media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616:

 * ffmpeg may have had ABI changes, if ffmpeg based programs

 * like xine-lib or vlc stop working as expected please

 * rebuild them.

 * Messages for package x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *   x-modular.eclass, line  348:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *   x-modular.eclass, line  343:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7/temp/build.log'.

----------

## i92guboj

```
!!! Error: the =kde-base/kopete-3.5* package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.
```

Haz lo que te dice ahí, para ver el paquete que lo bloquea. Pista: kdm es parte de kdebase, así que si es kdebase el blocker, es que ya tienes kdm instalado y puedes saltarte este paso.

 *Quote:*   

> por otro lado ejecute emerge -uDavN world y no termina por lo siguiente :
> 
> ```
> make: *** [all] Error 2
> 
> ...

 

Postea lo de encima, ese mensaje final no nos sirve.

```

 * Messages for package www-client/opera-9.25:

 * For localized language files take a look at:

 *  http://www.opera.com/download/languagefiles/index.dml

 *

 * To use the spellchecker (USE=spell) for non-English simply do

 * $ emerge app-dicts/aspell-[your language].

 * Messages for package media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616:

 * ffmpeg may have had ABI changes, if ffmpeg based programs

 * like xine-lib or vlc stop working as expected please

 * rebuild them.

```

Estos son normales, nada de qué preocuparse.

----------

## Coghan

 *Quote:*   

> * ERROR: x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7 failed. 
> 
> 

 

Si instalaste desde el livecd, este no está muy actualizado que digamos, al hacer un emerge world te encontrarás con la famosa actualización de las libexpat, busca por este foro y sabrás de lo que hablo.

Te toca hacer varias veces revdep-rebuild y repetir el emerge world hasta que lo tengas todo actualizado y sin errores.

Si no quieres que te vuelva a instalar gnome, añade -gnome a tus USE del make.conf.

----------

## johpunk

al parecer ya tengo instalado una version de kdm pero no se deja desinstalar ni actualizar ahora me arroja este error con el konqueror 

!!! Error: the =kde-base/konqueror-3.5* package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

y no lo puedo desinstalar aca dejo el emerge --pretend konqueror

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konqueror-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kicker-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesu-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfind-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkonq-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.7, kde-base/libkonq-3.5.7, kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.7, kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.7, kde-base/kfind-3.5.7, kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5, kde-base/kcminit-3.5.6, kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1, kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1, kde-base/kdesu-3.5.7, kde-base/konqueror-3.5.7-r3, kde-base/kicker-3.5.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khotkeys-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

la verdad no se que hacer en ese punto, aca dejo el error del libXpm

xgettext: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [sxpm.po] Error 127

make[2]: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

sxpm.c:113: aviso: la declaración de la función no es un prototipo

sxpm.c:114: aviso: la declaración de la función no es un prototipo

sxpm.c:115: aviso: la declaración de la función no es un prototipo

sxpm.c:116: aviso: la declaración de la función no es un prototipo

sxpm.c:143: aviso: la declaración de la función no es un prototipo

sxpm.c:582: aviso: la declaración de la función no es un prototipo

sxpm.c:620: aviso: la declaración de la función no es un prototipo

sxpm.c:678: aviso: la declaración de la función no es un prototipo

sxpm.c:725: aviso: la declaración de la función no es un prototipo

sxpm.c:737: aviso: la declaración de la función no es un prototipo

mv -f .deps/sxpm.Tpo .deps/sxpm.Po

make[2]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7/work/libXpm-3.5.7/sxpm'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7/work/libXpm-3.5.7'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *   x-modular.eclass, line  348:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *   x-modular.eclass, line  343:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.6:

 * It is highly recommended that app-admin/logrotate be emerged to

 * manage the log files.  syslog-ng installs a file in /etc/logrotate.d

 * for logrotate to use.

 * Messages for package x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *   x-modular.eclass, line  348:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *   x-modular.eclass, line  343:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7/temp/build.log'.

desde alli sale el error del libXpm

----------

## Coghan

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> [blocks B     ] =kde-base/konqueror-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)
> 
> [blocks B     ] =kde-base/kicker-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)
> 
> [blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)
> ...

 

Bueno, aquí tendrás que desinstalar primero con un emerge -C todos los paquetes que te lista como 3.5*, hace un momento haciendo un emerge --sync han actualizado los paquetes de kde a la 3.5.8. Esto te ocurre porque usabas partes de kde antes de desistalar gnome y al querer instalar kde-meta te pide quitar antes la instalación previa.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> la verdad no se que hacer en ese punto, aca dejo el error del libXpm
> 
> xgettext: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Como te dije en mi post de más arriba, acabas de confirmar el problema, donde pone libexpat.so.0, de esta librería dependen muchos paquetes del sistema y al actualizarla hay volver a recompilarlos, no queda otra solución, hay que ir poco a poco con un revdep-rebuild primero y un emerge -upvDN world después y si sigue dando error repetir el revdep-rebuild hasta que te quede todo actualizado.

----------

## johpunk

ya pude terminar de hacer el emerge -uDavN world luego de eso ejecute emerge --depclean y me e quedado sin gdm al volverlo a instalar me dice que gdm a cambiado de sitio ... y por otro lado no e podido remover los paquetes que estan bloqueados ni con emerge --unmerge y emerge -C siempre dice algo como could not fine to unmerge   :Confused:  alguna otra idea de como remover estos paquetes bloqueados a ver si al fin instalo el kdm   :Laughing: 

----------

## JotaCE

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> ya pude terminar de hacer el emerge -uDavN world luego de eso ejecute emerge --depclean y me e quedado sin gdm al volverlo a instalar me dice que gdm a cambiado de sitio ... y por otro lado no e podido remover los paquetes que estan bloqueados ni con emerge --unmerge y emerge -C siempre dice algo como could not fine to unmerge   alguna otra idea de como remover estos paquetes bloqueados a ver si al fin instalo el kdm  

 

Puedes postear el log con los bloqueos que te da?

----------

## johpunk

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *johpunk wrote:*   ya pude terminar de hacer el emerge -uDavN world luego de eso ejecute emerge --depclean y me e quedado sin gdm al volverlo a instalar me dice que gdm a cambiado de sitio ... y por otro lado no e podido remover los paquetes que estan bloqueados ni con emerge --unmerge y emerge -C siempre dice algo como could not fine to unmerge   alguna otra idea de como remover estos paquetes bloqueados a ver si al fin instalo el kdm   
> 
> Puedes postear el log con los bloqueos que te da?

 

estos 

[blocks B ] =kde-base/konqueror-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B ] =kde-base/kicker-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B ] =kde-base/kdesu-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B ] =kde-base/kfind-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B ] =kde-base/libkonq-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B ] =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.7, kde-base/libkonq-3.5.7, kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.7, kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.7, kde-base/kfind-3.5.7, kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5, kde-base/kcminit-3.5.6, kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1, kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1, kde-base/kdesu-3.5.7, kde-base/konqueror-3.5.7-r3, kde-base/kicker-3.5.7)

[blocks B ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B ] =kde-base/khotkeys-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

[blocks B ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6)

aunque ayer hise un emerge --sync y me actualizo al kde 3.5.8   :Smile: 

----------

## JotaCE

ahi tienes ya algunos packetes de kde instalados, te sugieron que los desintales con emerge --unmerge y luego sigas el manual de kde que te di mas arriba,

señalaste que ya no hay gdm y eso no es un problema por que lo reemplazaras por kdm.

suerte!

----------

## johpunk

ok listo me toco desinstalar kdebase por completo y volverlo a instalar ya al fin pude instalar el kdm pero ahora el detalle es que no me arranca en vez de salir el kdm me aparece directamente la tty le doy startx y entro a una sesion donde me aparecen 3 consolas   :Confused:   alguien sabe como hacer para que me aparesca el kdm sin problemas?? e notado tambien de que al entrar a esta sesion cambia el idioma de mi teclado parece mas bien como si mi cuenta de usuario se hubiese borrado osea la idea seria que salga el kdm y al logearme que me salga mi sesion comun y corriente la que e usado todo este tiempo "kde"

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> ok listo me toco desinstalar kdebase por completo y volverlo a instalar ya al fin pude instalar el kdm pero ahora el detalle es que no me arranca en vez de salir el kdm me aparece directamente la tty le doy startx y entro a una sesion donde me aparecen 3 consolas    alguien sabe como hacer para que me aparesca el kdm sin problemas?? e notado tambien de que al entrar a esta sesion cambia el idioma de mi teclado parece mas bien como si mi cuenta de usuario se hubiese borrado osea la idea seria que salga el kdm y al logearme que me salga mi sesion comun y corriente la que e usado todo este tiempo "kde"

 

El inicio de sesión mediante el comando startx lo controla el archivo ~/.xinitrc

Para que startx ejecute kde: 

```
echo "exec start_kdeinit" >> ~/.xinitrc
```

KDM por otro lado, se ejecuta mediante xdm, en el archivo /etc/conf.d/xdm modifica la linea correspondiente para que diga:

```
DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"
```

Y después ejecutá xdm en cuestión:

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

ok problema solucionado!   :Cool:  simplemente formatie e instale gentoo via minimal, puse gdm y ahora no desabilita los botones de reiniciar y apagar gracias a todos por la ayuda  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kamikaze04

Hombre... eso le llamo yo matar moscas a cañonazos ¿no crees?

Tengo ordenadores que llevan sin formatearse unos 5 años...han pasado por mil actualizaciones, alguna pega de vez en cuando, pero reinstalar,¡ JAMAS! jejeje

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *kamikaze04 wrote:*   

> Hombre... eso le llamo yo matar moscas a cañonazos ¿no crees?

 

Yo no lo creo, es lo que hay que hacer cuando no se busca "desinstalar gnome" o "instalar KDE" con el para previo si los resultados son excesivos... En otras palabras, es una lección a aprender cuando no se busca adecuadamente en el foro o, quizá, acaso, le sobre tiempo.

Yo sencillamente habría buscado mejor en el foro, se ha respondido a todas y cada una de sus preguntas en más de una ocasión.   :Wink: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Gentoo NO SE REINSTALA nunca. Sin ánimo de gritar, solo de enfatizar.

Eso queda para otras dintribuciones en donde alguna actualización hace imposible la compatibilidad retrógrada de los binarios, o los usuarios simplemente acostumbrados a windows, arreglan reinstalando.

Por otro lado y contradiciéndome solo, dicen que en informática, el atajo es el camino mas largo entre dos puntos...

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Gentoo NO SE REINSTALA nunca. Sin ánimo de gritar, solo de enfatizar.
> 
> Eso queda para otras dintribuciones en donde alguna actualización hace imposible la compatibilidad retrógrada de los binarios, o los usuarios simplemente acostumbrados a windows, arreglan reinstalando.
> 
> Por otro lado y contradiciéndome solo, dicen que en informática, el atajo es el camino mas largo entre dos puntos...
> ...

 

hise tal cual lo que me habias dicho pero de igual forma seguia entrando a la sesion donde salen 3 consolas y pues perdi mas tiempo acomodando eso que reinstalando de todas formas hasta los momentos me va bien, claro que pq x aplicacion va mal en mi pc no voy a formatear   :Wink:   saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Gentoo NO SE REINSTALA nunca. Sin ánimo de gritar, solo de enfatizar.
> 
> Eso queda para otras dintribuciones en donde alguna actualización hace imposible la compatibilidad retrógrada de los binarios, o los usuarios simplemente acostumbrados a windows, arreglan reinstalando.
> 
> Por otro lado y contradiciéndome solo, dicen que en informática, el atajo es el camino mas largo entre dos puntos...
> ...

 

Lo más conveniente en este casos, según Einstein, es plegar el espacio hasta que ambos coincidan, así nos ahorramos problemas x)

Pero sí, a lo que vamos, reinstalar Gentoo no suele ser una opción, y menos por un error de arranque. De todas formas, eso es acostumbrarse, como todo. Yo también tuve que reinstalarlo, en mis tiempos de novato. De hecho, antes de pasar por aquí, yo manejaba linux como un pingüino, casi   :Laughing: Last edited by i92guboj on Sat Feb 09, 2008 8:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## johpunk

xD

----------

